# Christmas Morning Breakfast



## Uncle Bob (Dec 19, 2008)

What will be your Christmas Morning repast???? 

We have a "routine" but I'm tired of it...Share your Christmas morning menu


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 19, 2008)

I love making a frittata with danish ham, genoa salami, provolone, tomatoes, garlic, green onion and red bell pepper.  I prefer a frittata over an omelet since I can get more stuff in it and don't have to flip it.  I also serve it with hash browns and buttered rye toast, and juice and lots of coffee.


----------



## mikki (Dec 19, 2008)

Egg caserole, sausage, danish/doughnuts, oranges, scrambled eggs (for the kids), and french toast or maybe pancakes not sure yet. Lefty maybe I'll add hash browns that sounds good


----------



## kadesma (Dec 19, 2008)

We do an Italian thing like an omelet eggs,roasted red peppers diced, shallots, a clove of crushed garlic,sauted mushrooms,parsley..along with this is fired homestyle potatoes, tons of bacon and sausage and sliced fried ham, english muffins, biscuits and gravy and of course a coffee cake..juice, coffee,tea and milk the kids get the chocolate milk topped with whipped cream
kadesma


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 19, 2008)

Since it's just me and DH and we aren't really doing Christmas that much I think I will treat us and make Eggs Benedict.


----------



## smoke king (Dec 19, 2008)

Bloody Marys and wing it from there!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 19, 2008)

If we make it to Oregon breakfast will be banana bread and left over desserts from the big dinner night before.

If we stay home ( and we prbly will) I'll do an eggs Benedict also.  We love that. And I'll have left over ham to use.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 19, 2008)

When the kids were young, we always got donuts from Dunkin Donuts the night before and had them for breakfast.  They were fast and easy and didn't keep the kids away from all the new toys.

Now we have no reasl tradition.


----------



## toni1948 (Dec 19, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Bloody Marys and wing it from there!


 

Bloody Mary's sounds like a plan.  Frittata, biscuits, applewood smoked bacon, orange juice, coffee, and maybe a coffee cake with dried cherries.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 19, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Bloody Marys and wing it from there!


----------



## Foodfiend (Dec 19, 2008)

Since I've got to work Christmas Eve night, my Christmas morning breakfast will be courtesy of Waffle House  (was really looking for a smiley that was ducking or had a tomato being thrown at him, but this will do).


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 19, 2008)

*Since Christmas morning brunch is at my house I always make it a large amount of food so no one has to eat lunch before going to my daughter's for dinner.

Here's my menu:

Apple, orange and tomato juice
Tropical fruit cups topped with granola and yogurt,
Frittata of mushrooms, green and red bell peppers, asparagus, onions, cheeses, etc.
Thick country ham slices (broiled)
Breakfast sausages,
Home Fries (potatoes)
Warm, toasted bagels with cream cheese and smoked salmon
Fresh baked (store bought) cinnamon rolls and struesel coffee cake
Coffee.

My family LOVES this. *


----------



## buckytom (Dec 19, 2008)

ub, what's your usual brekkie for christmas morn?

we don't have a regular thing, but i thought i'd surprise the wife and boy with a little something before i head into work. i have all of the ingredients except a few that i'll have to pick up on christmas eve.

we'll have eggs over easy (dw will have an eggwhite, mushroom, tomato, and onion omelette), thick sliced hickory smoked bacon, homefries with roasted red peppers and carmelized sweet onions, rye toast, and orange and cranberry juices.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 19, 2008)

DQ, can I come over Christmas morn, that sounds so good.  I'm sure they love it.  Now I am in the mood to add bagels with cream cheese and smoked salmon to my menu.  Thx.


----------



## Constance (Dec 19, 2008)

My mom always bought Canadian Bacon for Christmas breakfast, and we'd have scrambled eggs and homemade sticky buns to go with.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 19, 2008)

Never had a tradition , so I will make whatever I feel like cooking.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 19, 2008)

I most always make an egg casserole, potatoes, sausage, sticky rolls, juice and sometimes a bloody mary.


----------



## Mama (Dec 19, 2008)

I wanted to make something a little different this year so I started playing in the kitchen a few weeks ago and came up with this:







It was a keeper!


----------



## elaine l (Dec 19, 2008)

wow that looks good Mama.  Care to share the recipe?  I tried a new egg casserole last week but I wasn't crazy about it.  It had Italian sausage, fontina cheese, roasted peppers and spinach.


----------



## Mama (Dec 19, 2008)

elaine l said:


> wow that looks good Mama. Care to share the recipe? I tried a new egg casserole last week but I wasn't crazy about it. It had Italian sausage, fontina cheese, roasted peppers and spinach.


 
Here you are:

*Here’s what you’ll need:*

1 pound of bacon 
about 3 cups of seasoned croutons 
10 ounces of Velveeta cheese, grated 
8 eggs 
1 cup of milk 
1/2 cup of sour cream 
1 green bell pepper, diced 
1 small onion, diced 
1/2 teaspoon of salt 
1/4 teaspoon of pepper 
1 tablespoon of Gulden’s Spicy Brown Mustard 
2 plum tomatoes, diced

*Here’s what you need to do:*

Preheat oven to 325 degrees F.

Cut bacon into small strips. 




 
Cook bacon until crisp and drain on a paper towel reserving 2 tablespoon of the bacon grease.(Don’t throw the rest of the grease away. Keep it in a covered container in the refrigerator to season vegetables, cornbread or any other time you want some great bacon flavor added to something.) 





 
Using the same pan that you cooked the bacon in with the 2 tablespoons of bacon grease, sauté the onions until tender. Set aside. 

Dice up the green pepper. Set aside. 

Dice up the Roma tomatoes. Set aside 

Spray a 9 x 13 inch glass baking dish with a Non-Stick cooking spray. 





 
Line the bottom of the pan with the seasoned croutons. You want the croutons in a single layer. This may take a little more or less than three cups. 





 
Sprinkle the grated Velveeta cheese on top of the croutons. 

In a medium bowl, whisk together the eggs and the sour cream until well mixed. 

Add the green peppers, salt, pepper, mustard and milk t the egg mixture. Mix well. 





 
Pour on top of the croutons and cheese in the baking dish. 

Sprinkle the tomatoes on top. 





 
Next, sprinkle the bacon on top. 



Bake 50 minutes to an hour or until the center is set. 





 
I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm not sure what to make. It's our first Christmas in our new home, we will only be four people though. I'm more concerned about the saturday after xmas when we'll have six.  I will make bacon, sausage, eggs, toasts, etc.. my dad would always make eggs benedict every xmas morning for mom and I. I'm going to miss that tradition alot  It's the first year I am spending xmas with my parents divorced.


----------



## homecook (Dec 19, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Bloody Marys and wing it from there!



That's what I have!! 
I don't do breakfast on the holidays I have to cook the big dinner, which is all of them. I wouldn't mind if someone made me something, but that will NEVER happen. lol I would love some eggs benedict. yuummm......

Barb


----------



## JohnL (Dec 19, 2008)

Just lots of coffee,
We'll be cooking all morning for our lunch at 12:00.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 19, 2008)

Usually we just have some cookies and candy handy for the kids and don't really do anything specific, but I am liking Andy's idea of the donuts (but we would get Krispy Kreme instead!).


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm having a hard time deciding...  between eating at DramaQueen's or Mama's!  LOL

We will have whatever is fast and available to grab.  Or we might go with semi-fast and have pancakes or French toast, since we still have plenty of syrup from our visit to Vermont.  

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

My favorite is California Style eggs benedict (english muffin, egg, tomato, avacado, sauce), of course a side of bacon and maybe hashbrowns!


----------



## middie (Dec 19, 2008)

We usually eat cinnamon rolls on christmas morning. Then we end up at his grandparent's house for brunch


----------



## smoke king (Dec 20, 2008)

Foodfiend said:


> my Christmas morning breakfast will be courtesy of Waffle House



LUCKY!!! I have to drive 100 miles for the nearest Waffle House! Its my favorite place to eat on the road!!!

please tell me your having Hash browns, scattered, smothered and covered!!

It is *Christmas* after all!!


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 20, 2008)

I am wishing for Buckwheat pancakes, I can't find any mix and I have vermont surup to put on it. I haven't had buckwheat pancakes in years


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 20, 2008)

I take off the bacon that the turkey has been wrapped and cooked in, and slap that on some fresh bread.


----------



## licia (Dec 20, 2008)

When we were kids the only day of the year that we didn't have to eat a good breakfast was on Christmas day. Mom would let us eat cookies, cake, pie or whatever we wanted. We could even eat the candy from our stocking. It really kept us from eating so much of that stuff later in the day.  Now that the kids are grown up we usually eat ham and eggs, maybe grits, or hash browns, biscuits and fig preserves.


----------



## Porthand (Dec 20, 2008)

We've done Emeril's savory breakfast pudding which is great because you can perp it a day ahead. My wife has gone vegetarian so last year I subbed sliced sauteed portobelos in the dish and it was tasty. This year it is just 3 of us, I was thinking of NYT no-knead bread with dried fruit in it and maybe a fresh fruit salad.


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 20, 2008)

My daughter's favorite are make-ahead cinnamon rolls that I prepare Christmas Eve and bake Christmas morning - I would like to change it up but she will not hear of it!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 20, 2008)

Last week's Parade magazine had recipes for French Bread Pudding and Mulled Pears and Apples. DH doesn't like pears, so we'll do apples and canteloupe, and I'm going to add Giada's Amaretto Cream Sauce to the bread pudding, substituting Gran Marnier for the amaretto. A side of breakfast sausage and Hairy Navels will complete the meal (not crazy about the name, but the recipe sounds great  ).


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 20, 2008)

Maidrite said:


> I am wishing for Buckwheat pancakes, I can't find any mix and I have vermont surup to put on it. I haven't had buckwheat pancakes in years


 
 If you have a health food store they will probably have them


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 20, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Last week's Parade magazine had recipes for French Bread Pudding and Mulled Pears and Apples. DH doesn't like pears, so we'll do apples and canteloupe, and I'm going to add Giada's Amaretto Cream Sauce to the bread pudding, substituting Gran Marnier for the amaretto. A side of breakfast sausage and Hairy Navels will complete the meal (not crazy about the name, but the recipe sounds great  ).


I've changed my mind.  We're having Christmas breakfast with you!

Barbara


----------



## mudbug (Dec 20, 2008)

Panettone French toast.  It's become a recent tradition here and the recipe is in the Wms Sonoma Christmas book.  Yummy, with orange zest.


----------



## NAchef (Dec 20, 2008)

Grits, bacon, eggs, ham steaks and I may add a fatty in there!  Yummy!!


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 20, 2008)

Lefty7887 said:


> DQ, can I come over Christmas morn, that sounds so good.  I'm sure they love it.  Now I am in the mood to add bagels with cream cheese and smoked salmon to my menu.  Thx.



*You're more than welcome to come over for breakfast, the more the merrier.  I love cooking for a crowd especially my family.  They love to eat and this is one of their favorite breakfasts.  I only do this once a year so this your chance. *


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 20, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding...  between eating at DramaQueen's or Mama's!  LOL
> 
> We will have whatever is fast and available to grab.  Or we might go with semi-fast and have pancakes or French toast, since we still have plenty of syrup from our visit to Vermont.
> 
> Barbara



*Hey Barbara, how about you come to my house then we'll BOTH go to Mama's. *


----------



## Mama (Dec 20, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *Hey Barbara, how about you come to my house then we'll BOTH go to Mama's. *


 
Y'all come on down!  And if you want to bring some of that *Warm, toasted bagels with cream cheese and smoked salmon
Fresh baked (store bought) cinnamon rolls and struesel coffee cake *that would make it even better!


----------



## Toots (Dec 20, 2008)

We normally have homemade cinnamon rolls before hitting the road to see relatives BUT this year I have to cook for the inlaws, so I'll probably get a coffee cake from our local bakery to tide me over while I tackle the ham and the fixings.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 20, 2008)

Ever since the kids were small we have traditionally had Pigs-In-The Blanket...They are ok, and were fun for them to make their own etc, but I have grown tired of the tradition so I decided this year..."Folks we gonna do something different - Daddy is tired of the little weenies"

First thing that came to mind was...Bloody Mary's!!! Good idea!!!
Then a couple of folks said they are not fond of them...Ok..what ya want? How about Mimosas..Ok fine -- We'll have both! It's settled.

Now for a replacement for the miniature hot dog....Haven't got that nailed down yet --- We eat Christmas Dinner around 12:30 so it cant be a heavy meal....Anyway, I have enjoyed reading your ideas, traditions, and memories of Christmas Morning breakfast...Thank you for sharing them with me....

Any others?? Keep them coming! I have a few days left.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 20, 2008)

Usually, we have pancakes or waffles with bacon or sausage.  This year we might have a breakfast casserole.  I also make a pretty good broccoli, ham, and cheese frittata.  So, many choices.  Maybe we should just have oatmeal.  Simple, easy, and will leave more room for our appetizer spread around lunch time.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 21, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *Hey Barbara, how about you come to my house then we'll BOTH go to Mama's. *


Sounds good to me!  Then we can all head over to GotGarlic's!

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Dec 21, 2008)

If I had someone else to cook for this Christmas I would make this....

Poached Eggs and Tomato on Bacon and Potato Pancakes with Basil Hollandaise


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 21, 2008)

deelady said:


> If I had someone else to cook for this Christmas I would make this....
> 
> Poached Eggs and Tomato on Bacon and Potato Pancakes with Basil Hollandaise


We'll all be over right after GG's!

Barbara


----------



## homecook (Dec 21, 2008)

deelady said:


> If I had someone else to cook for this Christmas I would make this....
> 
> Poached Eggs and Tomato on Bacon and Potato Pancakes with Basil Hollandaise



I'm not too far away.......I'll be over!!! That sounds delicious. I very seldom have anyone cook for me (as in never).

Barb


----------



## simplicity (Dec 21, 2008)

This is not a light breakfast. Since you enjoy Cajun and Creole cooking I thought this one looks like fun. Eat later, have another Bloody Mary and call it brunch. 


Eggs Pontchartrain


----------



## deelady (Dec 21, 2008)

I wish we all could get together! What a Holiday meal that would be!! 
Homecook, I know just what you mean! Its nice to just sit back once in awhile and let someone else do all the cookin from time to time...no matter how much you love to cook!


----------



## jet (Dec 21, 2008)

I think I'm going to make cornbread topped with a blackberry-cinnamon sauce.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 21, 2008)

I've seriously considered some type of frittata....with crawfish maybe....But I'm really leaning towards something sweet -------


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 21, 2008)

Uncle Bob;750976

First thing that came to mind was...Bloody Mary's!!! Good idea!!!
Then a couple of folks said they are not fond of them...Ok..what ya want? How about Mimosas..Ok fine -- We'll have both! It's settled.

.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> *I never thought about MIMOSAS.  We are all adults except for the 2 grandkids.  Why didn't I think of that?  Well it's going to be mimomas instead of just plain orange juice.  Thanks to much for reminding me.  *


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 21, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Sounds good to me!  Then we can all head over to GotGarlic's!
> 
> Barbara



*I'm already packed.  *


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 21, 2008)

I make a strata and caramel rolls after my parents leave Christmas Eve and let them set in the fridge overnight. 
They get put in the oven when I get up (or the kiddos get me up!) and voila! breakfast is ready as soon as the living room has been destroyed!


----------



## dave the baker (Dec 21, 2008)

We go out.  Fewer dishes that way.


----------

